# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  من [ كاميرا ] الزَمنْ ..~

## .:روح وريحان:.

سأخّذكم إلى عَآلمي قبل سسنتين ! 

أنتظرواً قليلاً ؛ سأمسح الغُبار عن [ كاميراً ] الزَمن : 

حسناً ؛ هيّ مستعدة الأن 

أستحبيكم عذراً تبدوّ الصَور رمادية أو ممزقة .. ولكنَ هُنا صَورة والدي [ عليّ ] واضحة للغاية : 

سأرخي [ الكاميرا] قليلاً .. 

أبنتي حبيبتي : ماذا تصنعين ..؟ 

كل عآم وإنتِ بخير غاليتي 

أقتربي من هٌنا .. خّذي هذهِ [ بَركة العيد ] ~


آووه .. لقد إنطفئت آلتي !

والدي عليّ

كان يلوذ هنَآ ويوّزع أرغفة حنَآن لكل منّ مر 

لا أنسى بريق إبتسامته وصدى [ حبيبتي ] العالق في أذني حتى هذا العيَد ..

كان شَمعة حياتي .. وفجاءة إنطفئت 

رحَمة من الله ورضوان في كل ذرة تراب في قَبرك 


سأعيد تشغيل الـ [كاميرا ] لعّليَ أسمع أصواتهم فَ يٌشفى قلبي للحَظة 

أنظروا جيداً ؛ هَذا الممر لساحة مدرَستي 

يالله يبدو أن الصورة قديمة .. هنا أسور الذي تعتنق أوراق الشجر 

كنآ دائماً نقف بِقربه 

هذهِ صديقتي العزَيزة .. وهُنا أخرى تركض ! يبدو أنَ لديها خبراً هام .. 

وهَذهِ صاحبة المعطف الأحمر أيظاً صديقتي 

بشآير .. أقتربي من هنا 

نحن جميعاً هنآ

لقد أفتقدناك هذآ الصباح ؛ كنّا نبحث عنك 

ولكن بعدما أكلنا مانحمل في جعبتنا 

[ ضحكات تملأني سعادة ] 

وإنطفت [الكاميرا] للمرة الثانية .. أنها لآتعمل 

لعّلها لآتريد لقلبي الشفاء .. 

خٌذي عمري .. وَ أطفئي قليلاً من لَهب قلبي

----------

ليلاس (11-18-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-16-2010), 

رنيم الحب (11-16-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

معطوبةٌ كاميرا الزمن ..!!
تُجهضُ أحاديثاً وأحداث..


الجميل هو قلبك ...." الـ لايُتقنُ النسيان ..
قلبك الـ يُعلَّق الذكرى قلادةً على جيده...


والدكِ خيمة ..،، تُغشى قلبك حياً وميتا ..
أُجري وإياكِ على روحه الفاتحة ..

صداقاتكِ ظلاً ظليلا أبقاها الرب لكِ ...
وأناملاً مُتشابكة مودة أبدا ..


روح..
غارقة بالجمال..
وَ روحكِ تلك مُسوُرة بتذكار وأساطير لاتموت..
على ربوة الأحساس رنوتها ...


عطرٌ زكي برائحةِ التوت ..لروحك..
موفقة غالية
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل






 كُلَ عام وذكراكِ أسعد...
 :rose:

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-17-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*كآميرآ الزمـــــــــــــن لآتصفو لأيآآ كــــــــــــــــــــآن* 
*فلآ بد أن يصيبهآ خلل مـآآ* 

*فيآليتها تُبقي لنـــآآ كل من نُحب* 
*ويآليتنــــــآ نستطيع أن نطوي الزمن ليرجع بنآآ للورآء* 
*لعلنـآ نحظى برؤية من كــــآن موجود.. ولم يعد له وجودٌ على أرض الوآآقع* 

*ولكن ..!!*
*قد تكون الكآميرآ أستبعدث أشخـآصآآ كانو هم الروح لنــآآ* 
*إلآ أن قلوبنـآ لآزآلت تنبض بذآآكرهم* 
*وخيآلنـآ يحلق دومــآآ بقربهم* 

*فأجعلي قلبكِ مدينة تتسع لمن كـــآآن ويكون* 

*غــآليتي ..* 
***روح وريحــــــــآآن*** 
*كم أنتِ رآآئعة بقلبكِ وإحســآآسك الفيــــآآض* 
*فكوني بخير ..*
*فالحيآة مستمرة ولآبد أن تنعـآيش معها بحلوها ومرهـآآ* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-17-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*.:روح و ريحآن:. الغآلية .."*

*إحس ـآسك المرهف يفييض بـ المشآإعرالصآإدقة ..*

*و كآميرآ الزمن ستتوقف يومآً ..*

*لكن ..!! قلبكِ لآ يخ ــلوـو من الذكريـآت ..*

*و عليكِ التعآيش مع الح ــيآة في الحلو و المر ..*

*إبقي بـ خير عزيزتي ..]*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السَسَلآم عليكم |~


دمعة الغآلية : سَلسة فلّ أبيض أطوّقكِ بها 

كَل الشكر لتوآجد في متصفحي .. =)

فخورة بكِ

رنيم الحب : بيضاء أنتِ كاللؤلؤ 

مشآعرك الفيّاضة تغمرني 

كل الحبّ =)

ليلاس الغآلية : وجودكّ يَخلق السعادة 

طيبة الحضور أنتِ 

لآ عدمنا هالتواجد

موفقين لكل خير 

=)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أحمد نبي لم ير والده وعيسى روح الله لم يكن له أب ...وهما من أولي العزم أنبياء .. فمن عزمهم نستلهم الصبرا ...روي عنهم عليهم السلام بأن علاقة الأبوة والبنوة لا تنقطع حتى بالموت فيكون الولد بارا بأبويه حال حياتهما ثم يكتب عاقا لهما بعد وفاتهما ؟؟ ويكون الولد عاقا لهما في حياتهما ثم يكون بارا لهما بعد وفاتهما ... يا سبحان الله أو يكون ذلك ؟ ولم لا أليس من سعادة المرء الولد الصالح يدعو له فيرتقي في الجنة درجات ويغفر له من ذنوبه ووو 
أختي المؤمنة " روح وريحان " أباكم لا يخاف عليه لأنه أنجنب مثلكم ...ومثلكم لا يخاف عليه لأنه مؤمن بقضاء الله وقدره فألهمك الله صبرا ترين حلاوته يوم العرض الأكبر 
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة

----------

